# Tastiera a schermo

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, scusate la banalità.

Ho abilitato in plasma 2 lingue, che switchano tranquillamente. Il problema è che hanno due alfabeti diversi, per cui necessito di tastiera a schermo. Googlando ho trovato solo onboard, ma in portage non è presente, come potrei fare secondo voi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questa?

 *Quote:*   

> * x11-misc/xkbd
> 
>      Available versions:  0.8.15-r1 ~0.8.16-r1 {debug doc}
> 
>      Homepage:            http://trac.hackable1.org/trac/wiki/Xkbd
> ...

 

----------

## zar Marco

Sì quella va, ora devo capire come riuscire a cambiare il layout

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Sì quella va, ora devo capire come riuscire a cambiare il layout

 

Ci sono dei file in /usr/share/xkbd/ (ma sono davvero pochi) che puoi caricare con l'opzione -k per avere un altro layout (vedi qua).

Non so se puoi scaricarne altri da qualche parte.

----------

## zar Marco

Grazie mille, devo pensare ad un alternativa, purtroppo neanche in rete riesco a trovare il file che serve a me

----------

## oscarandrea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Grazie mille, devo pensare ad un alternativa, purtroppo neanche in rete riesco a trovare il file che serve a me

 

hai visto questa?

```

x11-misc/matchbox-keyboard

     Available versions:  0.1 (~)0.1-r1 {cairo debug}

     Homepage:            http://matchbox-project.org/

     Description:         Matchbox-keyboard is an on screen 'virtual' or 'software' keyboard

```

comunque di onboard ci sono gli ebuild se ti interessa

https://gpo.zugaina.org/app-accessibility/onboard

----------

## sabayonino

https://launchpad.net/onboard

utilizza l'ebuild di sabayon

https://data.gpo.zugaina.org/sabayon/app-accessibility/onboard/

rinomina l'ebuild con la versione attuale , gli fai il nuovo digest e lo installi da repo locale.

ciao

----------

